# DIY Poling Platform Qestions.



## snookslayer7726 (Mar 23, 2009)

I pick up my gheenoe on Thursday from a guy on craigslist. $200 for a perfect 13' sounds like a deal to me. Anyways, I have the ability to cut bend and weld STEEL. I can cut and bend, but not weld aluminum. Is there a suitable finish other than Powder $$ Coat that will protect the steel? I'v used rustoleoum and POR15 on car frames, but nothing that was 100% dedicated to the salt. My other option is to pay someone to weld up my prefitted aluminum pieces. How much does this run? Do they charge per-weld, or by the hour? Any info would be awesome!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi, and welcome! Where are you located?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

personally i wouldnt use steel, it heavier and will evenually rust regardless of how you coat it. several years ago i made a few homemade p platforms for a few boats that i had and i used 1 1/2" sq. aluminum tubeing and cut and fabbed it up myself in the garage then took it to a local welder who charged me around $50.00 to weld it. for jobs like that they will usually only charge you an hourly rate and it couldnt take more than an hour to weld up a basic little p. platform for a rig like yours. for the deck i just used a piece of marine plywood cut to fit and painted it the same color as the boat
p.s. the sq. aluminum tubeing i bought came from an aluminum supplier in town.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I found myself in the same predicament as you. I myself am a metal fabricator (as well as auto painter), but I only have the supplies to weld steel. I went over to the local steel supplier that I usually buy steel from and asked prices on aluminum. The 1 and a quarter aluminum tubing is about $32 for a 20 foot pipe, and 1x1 aluminum box tubing is about $17 for the 20 foot pipe. I had posted on a local automotive forum asking if anyone welded aluminum. I had a guy reply who used to work at a boat place specifically welding up platforms. He told me he would charge me $35 if it's something basic, and up to $50 if it was complicated. I told him don't worry about it that I'll give him the $50 anyway. I figure I'll spend about $150 on materials and welding to make both my poling platform and casting platform. Then I'll either have them powder coated, or polish them and clear them with POR-15 aluminum protector.


----------



## flaco (Feb 14, 2007)

I had one made for my skiff by a local guy (Tampa Area) for a verrrry reasonable price (in my opinion). 
He made it to my specs, and installed it. If you may be interested, PM or email me, and I'll dig up his number.











He made the little TM mount too...


----------



## snookslayer7726 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replys quys....My budget is hovering around zero right now, so I will probobly fab my own and have it welded, then use the POR 15 option.


----------

